# Lab results, funny TSH?



## Z mann R2 (Mar 24, 2011)

OK some background info on myself. I just turned 30 and I'm a male. Last year I was diagnosed with Folicular Carcinoma of the thyroid and had a TT performed. I did the Radioactive iodine a few months later (107 µC i believe?). Anyways this last trip to MD Anderson gave me good results. My thyroglobulin was undetectable. My doc never mentioned anything wrong with the report. She said all was good. My question is though about my TSH....here's my lab report, tell me what y'all think. Thanks!

THYROGLOBULIN <0.9 ng/mL 
Reference ranges:
Intact gland <55 ng/mL
Post-Thyroidectomy <0.9 ng/mL

Note: New Reference Ranges effective 8/5/2009.
THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODY <20 IU/ML (-< 40)

Other tests ordered on the same accession number are available below.

*THYROID STIMULATING HORMONE 0.15 L uIU/mL (0.27- 4.20)*
Note: New Reference range and Methodology effective 02-08-11.

T4 (THYROXINE),FREE 1.65 ng/dL (0.93- 1.70)
Note: New Reference range and Methodology effective 2-08-11.

Other tests ordered on the same date with different accession numbers are available below.

*Accession: 12-159-01740*
BLOOD UREA NITROGEN 11 MG/DL (8- 20)

CREATININE SERUM 0.82 mg/dL (0.70- 1.30)
IDMS-traceable creatinine; note new reference range and eGFR calculation.

GFR CALCULATED SEE NOTE 
Estimated GFR:110 mL/min/1.73sq.m if non African-American male 
Estimated GFR:134 mL/min/1.73sq.m if African-American male 
AVE GFR for 30 - 39 year age group: 107 mL/min/1.73 sq.m 
MDRD method from National Kidney Disease Education Program (NKDEP). 
Calculations should not be used for drug dosing.

Division of Pathology and Laboratory Medicine 
U.T. M.D. Anderson Cancer Center 
1515 Holcombe Boulevard 
Houston, Texas 77030

*Legend* Results in Red are outside of reference values L = Low, below reference range H = High, above reference range * = Abnormal value


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are doing just fine! 

You want your TSH suppressed. As low as you can go without feeling hyper. That puts many of us below the normal range and that's totally cool. See: http://thyca.org/tsh-suppression.htm


----------



## Z mann R2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Z mann R2 said:


> OK some background info on myself. I just turned 30 and I'm a male. Last year I was diagnosed with Folicular Carcinoma of the thyroid and had a TT performed. I did the Radioactive iodine a few months later (107 µC i believe?). Anyways this last trip to MD Anderson gave me good results. My thyroglobulin was undetectable. My doc never mentioned anything wrong with the report. She said all was good. My question is though about my TSH....here's my lab report, tell me what y'all think. Thanks!
> 
> THYROGLOBULIN <0.9 ng/mL
> Reference ranges:
> ...


You're good. FT4 is high in the range. It would be better to back this up w/a FREE T3 test though. FREE T3 is your active hormone.

It does not matter how low the TSH is (and because of cancer, it should be kept suppressed) as long as your FREE T3 is at about 75% of the range given by the lab. And as long as you feel good.

Do you feel good? You don't feel hyperthyroid, do you? What med are you on and how much?


----------

